# Hambden Orchard Wildlife area clear cut planned



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...cts-planned-for-hambden-orchard-wildlife-area

I'm just curious if this might help a non existent ruffed grouse population that has been missing from Geauga County since the early 90s?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...cts-planned-for-hambden-orchard-wildlife-area
> 
> I'm just curious if this might help a non existent ruffed grouse population that has been missing from Geauga County since the early 90s?


nope. ***** yotes and hunters wouldn't allow a population.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was at Hambden orchard for the first time a few yrs back. That place really could use some clearing and thinning. There seemed to be alot of impenetrable areas there that probably are not beneficial. Glad to see odnr working for the betterment of our public access areas. For wildlife and hunters.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pooch said:


> Was at Hambden orchard for the first time a few yrs back. That place really could use some clearing and thinning. There seemed to be alot of impenetrable areas there that probably are not beneficial. Glad to see odnr working for the betterment of our public access areas. For wildlife and hunters.


that place is a wildlife haven. clear cutting will help the lazy guys more than anything. lots of rabbit and deer there. turkey as well. we'll I guess we got to make it easier to get more and more people to do less work. well one plus side that place will become a zoo again! it was awesome back in the day to hunt the backside.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope you weren't calling me lazy. Far from it. Was just saying to my remembrance the orchard was so overgrown to the point of being grossly impenetrable. I think it's a great idea to gid rid of non beneficial habitat and allow new to grow. That's called habitat management, not helping lazy people. One of the purposes of odnr.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

It's a good thing they are clear cutting 10 acres on a 842 acre plot of land. It's called Forestry and something that Pennsylvania does all the time to create different ecosystems for diversification of species. There are a lot of benefits to this and it's good to see the ODNR taking initiative.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pooch said:


> Hope you weren't calling me lazy. Far from it. Was just saying to my remembrance the orchard was so overgrown to the point of being grossly impenetrable. I think it's a great idea to gid rid of non beneficial habitat and allow new to grow. That's called habitat management, not helping lazy people. One of the purposes of odnr.


nope not at all. unless I specifically say your name no need for panties to bunch up. lol ever go deer hunting there? lazy people. we hunted the backside for years that was a blast! Mr nate the grouse aren't coming back there. wildlife and people won't let it happen. if the state stocks them there sure but how long will they last?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

First off my name is Nathaniel. Secondly can you show me some science and reasoning in why they shouldn't do forestry on this tract of land or is your narrow minded opinion solely based on lazy people?




ldrjay said:


> nope not at all. unless I specifically say your name no need for panties to bunch up. lol ever go deer hunting there? lazy people. we hunted the backside for years that was a blast! Mr nate the grouse aren't coming back there. wildlife and people won't let it happen. if the state stocks them there sure but how long will they last?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I wouldn't say they won't come back. Not gonna say where, hehe, but there is a large tract of woods that was logged out about 10 or so yrs ago that was void of grouse. We never seen them there for 10 yrs before the logging. Low and behold not do to stocking there has been a population of grouse for the last 5 or six yrs. I would have to say its a pretty good guess it was from clearing out the old growth and allowing new and more beneficial habitat to take over.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Used to be grouse there in the early 90s. They would scare the crap out of you when they would flush. Have not seen a grouse in Geauga county in 15 years. Would feel bad now if I were to kill one. The place definitely could be thinned out in places.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> First off my name is Nathaniel. Secondly can you show me some science and reasoning in why they shouldn't do forestry on this tract of land or is your narrow minded opinion solely based on lazy people?


sorry nate! they used to stock pheasant in there. that was fun. they will do that way before grouse. sorry to hurt your dreams but it won't happen in your lifetime. wildlife (predators) and people just won't let it happen. if some gets cleared out more people will be in there. easier access. people like easier places to hunt. just the way it is nate. I haven't seen a grouse here in 15 to 20 years myself.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pooch said:


> I wouldn't say they won't come back. Not gonna say where, hehe, but there is a large tract of woods that was logged out about 10 or so yrs ago that was void of grouse. We never seen them there for 10 yrs before the logging. Low and behold not do to stocking there has been a population of grouse for the last 5 or six yrs. I would have to say its a pretty good guess it was from clearing out the old growth and allowing new and more beneficial habitat to take over.


I'm going to guess this is not public nor in geauga! lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

here ya go nate! go to Dorset. I may give it a go myself.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Jay for justifying my reasoning in trying to ignore you on this site. This is the reason I deleted you as a friend on facebook. Every post I put you have to respond with you doing something better or boasting, not even considering anything else. Like a nice hey nice fish man or way to go.  Just always some negative response. I guess I'll go ahead and hit the ignore button on here. You aren't hurting my dreams at all, you obviously didn't read the article and consider other wildlife it will benefit. 



ldrjay said:


> sorry nate! they used to stock pheasant in there. that was fun. they will do that way before grouse. sorry to hurt your dreams but it won't happen in your lifetime. wildlife (predators) and people just won't let it happen. if some gets cleared out more people will be in there. easier access. people like easier places to hunt. just the way it is nate. I haven't seen a grouse here in 15 to 20 years myself.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why do so many post's turn into this????????


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks Jay for justifying my reasoning in trying to ignore you on this site. This is the reason I deleted you as a friend on facebook. Every post I put you have to respond with you doing something better or boasting, not even considering anything else. Like a nice hey nice fish man or way to go. Just always some negative response. I guess I'll go ahead and hit the ignore button on here. You aren't hurting my dreams at all, you obviously didn't read the article and consider other wildlife it will benefit.


lol you are to uptight buddy. I try to help you all time you listened a bit and did better.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Why do so many post's turn into this????????


hahahaha that's a funny picture. I have a sense of humor which some people don't for some reason. are those robots or aliens? the clear-cut will help some. we have a large amount of hawks and owls as well as yotes mink and *****. not to mention people. it's close to a city. it will get more pressure. it's a badass place as it is. I hope they do clear cut it. I will hunt it more myself. fishing is good there too.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kayak,
I would never say never, 10 clear-cut acres might be a start and certainly will be beneficial for lots of other wildlife. But, I'm not very hopeful we'll ever see good Grouse numbers in Northeast Ohio ever again. There are so many factors in play that effect their numbers.
All you have to do is look at Grand River Wildlife Area. There is some decent cover and food sources there in places, however the place is damn near devoid of Grouse. Why? I don't know, but I have my suspicions.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

RR Pirate said:


> Kayak,
> I would never say never, 10 clear-cut acres might be a start and certainly will be beneficial for lots of other wildlife. But, I'm not very hopeful we'll ever see good Grouse numbers in Northeast Ohio ever again. There are so many factors in play that effect their numbers.
> All you have to do is look at Grand River Wildlife Area. There is some decent cover and food sources there in places, however the place is damn near devoid of Grouse. Why? I don't know, but I have my suspicions.


oh don't be a negative Nancy lol. look at Dorset, the more I look into this it would be neat. only real problem is people. would someone pass at a shot at one of these thunder chickens? probably not. I have no interest in shooting them as I would like to see them. not to mention when you almost step on one! the clear-cut is great idea.


----------

